# What kind of dogbox do you have???



## p&y finally (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm going to have to buy one soon.
I want something thats somewhat light weight. 
Opinions on goods/bads of different brands????


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 31, 2011)

Chris, I'd get one made like mine. I load and unload mine by myself all the time. Several different companies make that style box. They can custom make one to your specs.

http://www.dogboxdesigns.com/


----------



## jamo76 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've had two of these. I have always been happy with them.http://www.dura-custom.com/dogboxes.html


----------



## Beagler282 (Oct 31, 2011)

The aircraft aluminum dog boxes are the way to go.Cool in the summer and warm in the winter plus you can wash them out when you want.I own two boxes made by Dans D lux out of Indiana and had a triple run box made by my specs from Dura-Custom here in GA.Can't say enough good things about these boxes.


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Oct 31, 2011)

I make my own, i can load and unload mine all by myself, i make them for others when im not in the woods!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 31, 2011)

jamo76 said:


> I've had two of these. I have always been happy with them.http://www.dura-custom.com/dogboxes.html



This is the one I have now.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Oct 31, 2011)

i own a preacher's box real light and is made of aircraft aluminum
$350 i think is the price on them you can get them in NorthWest Ga


----------



## jwb72 (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't have one of these, but they look pretty nice and the price isn't bad.

http://trammelcreekboxes.com/item.php?sku=ATVNS


----------



## p&y finally (Oct 31, 2011)

jwb72 said:


> I don't have one of these, but they look pretty nice and the price isn't bad.
> 
> http://trammelcreekboxes.com/item.php?sku=ATVNS



I like them.

Anybody know if there is a dealer around?


----------



## jwb72 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, no idea. I saw it posted in another thread and put it on my wish list, but you can probably email them and ask.


----------



## specialk (Oct 31, 2011)

can't go wrong w/ dura custom box for beagles....as others have said......light weight but sturdy......summer or winter.......i can get 8 beagles in mine easy.......get the top storage--you'll be glad you did.......


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (Nov 1, 2011)

Why ask for a dealer when if you read the caption it says they will Fed ex it to your door step!


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 1, 2011)

p&y finally said:


> I like them.
> 
> Anybody know if there is a dealer around?



If you like the Trammel Creek Boxes the guy that has Dura-Custom Boxes in Eastman,GA makes them out of the same material.From what i can tell about the same prices.You give him the measurements and the lil xtra's you want and he will make it.


----------



## poolecw (Nov 1, 2011)

Matthew Cabe said:


> i own a preacher's box real light and is made of aircraft aluminum
> $350 i think is the price on them you can get them in NorthWest Ga



I've got a Preacher's dogbox too. My hunting buddy's brother makes them.  You can get them in a lot of different colors.  I don't think they are made of aircraft alum, but its made of something similiar.  They are good and light weight.


----------



## 5 string (Nov 3, 2011)

CHECK THESE GUYS OUT  a-built.com


----------



## deputy430 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Chris, I don't have a box but I did pick up a new tract of land.... 374 acres in Warren. Contact me come the end of Dec and we will run them dogs if you want!!!!


----------



## p&y finally (Nov 10, 2011)

deputy430 said:


> Hey Chris, I don't have a box but I did pick up a new tract of land.... 374 acres in Warren. Contact me come the end of Dec and we will run them dogs if you want!!!!



You bet Aaron!
Im in Kansas right now getting my fill of deer hunting. Starting Monday I'll be ready to get busy with some rabbits.
We'll sure get on your place after deer season!


----------



## Beagler282 (Nov 11, 2011)

Good luck Chris hope you whack the big one!!!!!


----------



## Luke0927 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have an aluminium Owens 2 hole top storage that fits in my tacoma I can put 4 of my shorthairs in I love it.


----------



## p&y finally (Nov 13, 2011)

Found a slightly used one!
I feel like I got a deal on this one and its got everything I was wanting.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 13, 2011)

That was a deal you got on that one Chris! My dogs might not wanna come back home with me after riding in that nice box!


----------



## Chuck Terry (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a Heritage and a Continental diamond plate.  The Heritage is a great box IF YOU LEAVE IT IN THE TRUCK.  By the time I fill the top storage it is way to heavy to take in and out even with two fairly strong guys.  The Continental is very light but has the thin blue insulation which is basically no insulation when it is really hot or cold.


----------



## daddy ron (Nov 14, 2011)

chris i was hoping you didnt like that box so i could have it


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's a nice looking box! 

I have one of the diamond plate ones with the blue foam inside. The dogs dig at the insulation and tear it loose easily. 

I can get it in and out by myself but its awkward.


----------

